# Need info about ATM card



## sahil1119 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Hi to all again....

Kindly tell me some best banks in China for expats which offer English internet banking service with Fund transfer facility in any other bank account with no transaction charges and especially ATM card with no transaction charges on any ATM machine in whole China....I hope there must be some banks who are offering these services....


Kindly share your golden experiences with me....especially if you are living Guangzhou city.....Thanks alot..... *


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dont think you will be able to get that as the banking system is very fragmented and all local banks operate kind-a independent under the general brand name. Bank of china (www.boc.cn) and ICBC (ICBC.com.cn/ICBC/sy/) have English systems and Internet banking operations. Due to all the controls systems are still quite complicated but it's improving.


----------



## akclau (Oct 31, 2013)

Bank of China's English system doesn't look pretty but it actually works quite well.

No fees for *everything*? please let ME know when you find that bank!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually BOC updated their service and is now available in English and Chinese on windows and Mac.


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

Hahaha. A question which you probably could answer yourself. Banks and free of charge, a good to be truth story. Don't think it is also the case in Pakistan.


----------

